# Property preservation



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I an looking to get in to property preservation. What is the best way to go about getting started? Do I have to have insurance?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Where are you from? What state?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If you don't know the answer to that question you probably need to be working for another company already doing P&P and learn the ropes.
This industry will chew fresh naive newbs up and spit them out so fast it will make your head swim.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah it's not so easy as everyone thongs. There's a lot I mean a lot of little important stuff that will kill a company if it happens to you and you screw up. All I can say is joining this is the easy way to find out how to start a Company. Do what all of did start small learn from mistakes and so hope you can make it. I'll give you a little something just read and read and read more. Everything is in small print and is always your fault!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

marck said:


> I an looking to get in to property preservation. What is the best way to go about getting started? Do I have to have insurance?


Of course not. You don't need a truck or gas powered tools either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

RamRod23 said:


> Where are you from? What state?


ohio


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Of course not. You don't need a truck or gas powered tools either.


Sweet I can't wait to start!! Can I come work for you??


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Me too. I can't help you man we are competing haha umm just try to work for a company that does this come work for me ha just ask a lot of questions and go from there. Everyone on CT has learned the hard way. What part of Ohio?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

RamRod23 said:


> Me too. I can't help you man we are competing haha umm just try to work for a company that does this come work for me ha just ask a lot of questions and go from there. Everyone on CT has learned the hard way. What part of Ohio?


Xenia. Green County. You have work around Green County?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

marck said:


> Xenia. Green County. You have work around Green County?


Umm not much we do Portage, Summit, Trumbull, Medina, and anywhere else we are needed if the money is right. Green county is south of us. Have you ever done and kind of Property Preservation work?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

marck said:


> Sweet I can't wait to start!! Can I come work for you??


Only if you bring your kids on the job and carry no insurance.


----------



## Burd (Sep 27, 2012)

You need to become acquainted with the field by working with a contractor who already does p&p work get to know the ropes and then if you have the capitol you can go out on your own.
Most Banks and subbers pay out 30 to 60 days... you need to be able to get through those 60 days without pay and still be able to purchase supplies, dehu's, and afford the gas too!

You need to realize that any small mistake like forgetting to bid on something will bite you in the butt and you will have to complete that work for free. It could be mold cleaning or it could be a re-roof!!! 
This is a very cut throat industry when it comes to how banks work with contractors.

Yes Insurance anywhere from 500,000 to 1 million is the standard necessary in order to get work from banks or subbers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

The Property Preservation topic on Contractor Talk has been so successful it's moving to it's own home at www.PreservationTalk.com. Starting next Monday (if not sooner) all the posts in this section will be exported to www.PreservationTalk.com and the discussions will continue on but with more categories to organize the discussions. 

You will still have access to all your old posts on the new site if you do the following.
1. Register on the new site BEFORE we do the export (so do it now!)
2. When you register make sure you use the SAME EMAIL ADDRESS that you used on contractortalk.com. The username you pick doesn't matter but we will be matching users based on email addresses. You can see what email you used for your account on CT here: http://www.contractortalk.com/profil...o=editpassword


----------

